# Proyecto de automatización: maquina seleccionadora de huevos



## cidblack (Mar 29, 2005)

hola amigos

les cuento que estoy trabajando en mi memoria de titulo (ing. Mecanica) y estoy atorado en un problema, no se mucho de automatización y mi tema es automatizar una maquina seleccionadora de huevos, los huevo se seleccionan por peso, ahora lo que les quiero preguntar es:

¿que pesa (o celda de carga) puedo utilizar para que envie una señal a un PLC?
¿como debe conectarse la pesa para enviar la señal a un PLC, o si necesito algun oto elemento entre la pesa  y el PLC?

ademas debo conectar sesores  contadores o de posicion y me surgen las mismas dudas que con las pesas.

disculpen mi ignorancia, pero estoy super afligido. Si uds. pudieran contestar a mis preguntas estaria realmente agradecido, por otra parte si uds. tienen material que pueda enseñarme los principios de funcionamiento y de conexiónes entre sensores, pesas, PLC, etc. o direcciones de internet donde pueda aprender por favor.
(encima me piden precios y modelo de todo que use en esta  memoria)
 

mi direccion de correo electronico es sergio_espinoza192@alumnos.utalca.cl

muchas gracias y ayudenme por favor

adios


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 29, 2005)

Hola Sergio,

Antes que nada me gustaría saber si el proyecto que planteas tienes que implementarlo físicamente o es solo un ejercicio teórico.
Si lo tienes que implementar, ya cuentas con el PLC? Y si es así cual es su referencia?
Te hago estas preguntas porque de acuerdo al PLC que utilices sabremos que tipo de acondicionador de señal utilizar.


----------



## cidblack (Mar 30, 2005)

hola li-ion

sobre lo que me preguntas es solo un ejercicio teorico y no sera implementado. El PLC aun no lo tengo seleccionado, pues tengo una lista que revisar con varios modelos.
espero que puedas ayudarme, voy a estar constantemente revisando el foro.
chao y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 1, 2005)

Lo primero que se debe hacer a la hora de escoger los componentes del sistema de automatización, es conocer detalladamente el proceso al cual se le va a aplicar este sistema. 

Debemos conocer cuales son las variables que queremos controlar, las que vamos a realimentar y sobre las que vamos a actuar.

Seria de mucha ayuda que nos describieras detalladamente el proceso que piensas automatizar.


----------



## cidblack (Abr 2, 2005)

hola Li-ion

el proceso es el siguiente, los huevos vienen ordenados de 6 en 6 en una cinta transportadora (esta tiene sus divisiones con perfiles de goma para que los huevos no se golpeen entre si), luego pasan por un cilindro en forma de estrella, tambien con divisiones para los huevos, en la parte inferior de este cilindro deben ir las seis pesas en linea (mientras el cilindro gira los huevos se van pesando en la parte inferior), este dato de peso debe ser clasificado para separarlo despues en su correspondiente clase (super-super, super, extra, 1°, 2°y 3° clase).un mecanismo de barras transporta los 6 huevos ya pesados hasta una cadena que lleva conectadas tenazas que aprietan el huevo (estas tenazas siempre se cierran las seis a la vez en el lugar donde reciben los huevos), luego los llevan  (a lo largo del recorrido hay 6 estaciones (cada estacion a su vez con 6 diviciones) bajo las tenazas) y los van soltando segun su peso en las diferentes estaciones, arriba de las tenazas y en cada estacion habran 6 selenoides o actuadores como les llamo yo, que abren las tenazas.
¿cuantos sensore necesito, de que tipo, que otros elementos, que necesito en las ademas de las pesas para poder mezclar todas estas acciones y por ultimo como se conectan entre si?.
Como ya vez tengo vastantes dudas, lo otro que queria decirte es que si no comprendes muy bien el sistema que te explico, podrias darme tu mail, y de esta forma yo hago un bosquejo, lo escaneo y te lo envio dentro de la semana (mi mail es sergio_espinoza192@alumnos.utalca.cl).
muchas gracias 
saludos
Sergio


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 6, 2005)

Hola Sergio, 

Me pareció muy interesante es el proceso que cuentas, y a mi parecer es un excelente ejerció de automatización. 
Lo primero en este ejercicio es identificar todos los elementos del sistema de control:
Los sensores: necesitaras sensores de peso y sensores de posición.
Los actuadores: además de los 6 solenoides de las tenazas, debes controlar los motores de las cintas transportadoras así como también el motor del cilindro.
El control: este es realizado por el PLC.

La estrategia principal: saber la posición del cilindro donde se realiza el pesaje, para así poder asociar la posición de la celda de carga con la posición del huevo en el grupo de seis. De acuerdo con los pesos y su posición el PLC debe tener una tabla de rangos la cual establece que tenaza activar.

Estrategias secundarias: sincronizar la posición de la cintas transportadoras, del cilindro de pesaje y de las tenazas. Para eso se pueden utilizar fotocélulas tanto para la posición de las bandas como para detectar la presencia de los huevos, aunque esto también lo puede hacer indirectamente las celdas de carga.


El PLC a utilizar debe tener por lo menos seis entradas análogas, una para cada celda de carga, esta entrada debe ser compatible eléctricamente con la salida de la celda, de no ser así, hay que utilizar un acondicionador de señal. Además se deben contar con entradas y salidas digitales suficientes para recibir la señales de todos las fotocélulas que utilices, y enviar las señales de control a los motores de las bandas y el cilindro, así como también a los actuadores de las tenazas.

Las salidas digitales pueden ser salidas de rele, para controlar los contactores de los motores o un rele de mayor potencia para los actuadores. Las entradas pueden ser de 24 voltios, una salida común en las fotocélulas.


Espero haber aclarado un poco tu proyecto de automatización.


Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## cidblack (Abr 6, 2005)

gracias por todo, ahora voy a enfocarme en tus indicaciones. si mas adelante tengo mas dudas te consultare, gracias nuevamente y que te encuentres muy bien.
saludos
Sergio.


----------

